# Disable eth0 and use eth1 ?

## kikinovak

Hi,

I just went through my first series of Gentoo installs on a series of sandboxes. I *almost* got everything right on the first time (thanks to the excellent documentation). Now I've got a few rough edges left.

One of my machines has two ethernet cards, eth0 and eth1. eth1 is connected to a switch that leads to the DHCP server, so I want to use that. 

On a RHEL system, I would edit respectively ONBOOT=no and ONBOOT=yes in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 and /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth1. What's the Gentoo-specific syntax to do that?

For eth1, I have config_eth1=( "dhcp" ) in /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## cach0rr0

two quick ways come to mind

change up RC_PLUG_SERVICES in /etc/conf.d/rc

or simply delete /etc/init.d/net.eth0

that keeps net.eth0 from running on startup

to get net.eth1 running on startup

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth1 default

```

check out the bits in 8.b here - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap8

under "automatically start networking at boot"

----------

